# "Tagless Threads" alternative in the east?



## afmtdr (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone know of any printers in the east that are comparable to "Tagless Threads" who does screen printing in water based inks, untags t-shirts, and imprints custom care tags? 

Been searching but haven't come across any yet ...

Tagless Threads price list/features page - [media]http://www.taglessthreadsscreenprinting.com/uploads/Tagless-Threads-Printing-Price-List-2010.pdf[/media]
Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------

